# Sahra Wagenknecht Collagen 3x



## Vespasian (20 Juni 2012)

Großes Dankeschön den Original-Cappern und -Postern!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2012)

:thx: schön


----------



## fredclever (20 Juni 2012)

Klasse die Sara danke dafür.


----------



## Jone (24 Juni 2012)

:thx: schön


----------



## stopslhops (25 Sep. 2013)

wenn die Kommunistentussy nur endlich mal aufhören würde andauernd ihren geistigen Dünnschiss zu labern...


----------



## Sarafin (25 Sep. 2013)

Über politischen Dünnschiss,angeblicher,möchte ich mich hier nicht Auslassen,ist erstens Ansichtssache,zweitens gehört das nicht hier rein,aber ne hübsche Frau ist sie schon,danke von mir.


----------



## Hel (25 Sep. 2013)

Ein echter Hingucker!:thumbup:


----------



## mark lutz (25 Sep. 2013)

nicht schlecht dankeschön


----------



## trommler (25 Sep. 2013)

Das soll ein Hingucker sein, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Kuno (25 Sep. 2013)

...nackelich wär sie sicher durchsetzungsfähiger! ...krrrrrrrrr :


----------



## gucky52 (25 Sep. 2013)

danke für den schönen roten Teufel :devil:


----------



## sieger (25 Sep. 2013)

Sarah ist beste was die Linken bieten können (optisch):thx:


----------



## orgamin (4 Aug. 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Collagen


----------



## Eagle (17 Okt. 2020)

Wow top Aufnahmen


----------

